# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  Need For Speed Shift

## جسر الحياة

*السلام عليكم*

*اقدم لكم لعبة*
*need for speed shift*




**


*متطلبات تشغيل*

*MINIMUM REQUIREMENTS:*
*OS: Windows XP Service Pack 3 or Vista Service Pack 1*
*CPU: Intel Pentium 4 (or *****alent) CPU running at 3,2GHz or higher (3.4GHz for Windows Vista)*
*Memory: 1GB RAM (Vista 2GB)*
*Hard Drive Space: 10 GB of free space*
*Graphics Hardware: 256 MB RAM with Pixel Shader 3 (PCI-Ex)*
*Sound Hardware: DirectX 9.0c compliant card (DirectX 10.1 compliant if applicable)*
*DVD Drive: 8X or faster DVD Drive*
*For Online Play: Network card with broadband connectivity*
*RECOMMENDED REQUIREMENTS:*

*OS: Windows XP Service Pack 3 or Vista Service Pack 1*
*CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo 2,5GHz or AMD 64 X2 2,0 GHz*
*Memory: 2GB RAM (Vista 3GB)*
*Hard Drive Space: 10 GB of free space*
*Graphics Hardware: 512 MB RAM with Pixel Shader 3 (PCI-Ex)*
*Sound Hardware: DirectX 9.0c compliant card (DirectX 10.1 compliant if applicable)*
*DVD Drive: 8X or faster DVD Drive*
*For Online Play: Network card with broadband connectivity*

التحميل : روابط RapidShare


*part 1*
*part 2*
*part 3*
*part 4*
*part 5*
*part 6*
*part 7*
*part 8*
*part 9*
*part 10*
*part 11*
*part 12*
*part 13*
*part 14*
*part 15*
*part 16*
*part 17*
*part 18*
*part 19*
*part 20*
*part 21*
*part 22*

*part 23*
*part 24*
*part 25*
*part 26*




*الحجم : 5.6 جيجا بايت*



**




**

----------


## محمد الطرابشه

لعبة جميلة

----------

